# Yay !! Printed and applied my first plastisol transfers today



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

Printed and applied my first plastisol transfers today. Three color


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yahoo! And many, many, many more to come I'm sure


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



noclue said:


> Printed and applied my first plastisol transfers today. Three color


Can we see it ? . Huh , Can we see it ? . I have only just started printed one colour transfers and my conveyor oven arrived today so I am hooked on anything to do with printing plastisol transfers . Well done on printing a three colour transfer as first job .

Now you will have to change your name to someclue


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations! I have only applied samples that I have received from various vendors, with great success, but have yet to apply an original design.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! Let's see some pictures


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

I printed and applied my first this week to


----------



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

hey can you link me some of the vendors you got your samples from? i really want to get in to pastisol but im very sketchy about it. ive been doing regular heat transfers and i thought maybe id give this a try.


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

I am very sorry for the delay in posting the pic of my transfer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

tshirtnewb said:


> hey can you link me some of the vendors you got your samples from?



It's a secret.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice Noclue, I hope to be attempting this myself very soon.


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

DCans said:


> Nice Noclue, I hope to be attempting this myself very soon.


 Thanks and I wish you well


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

noclue said:


> I am very sorry for the delay in posting the pic of my transfer.


Hi, 

It looks nice, very opaque.. Above the H & A in "Healthy", did the ink come up here, or is that an artifact from the photo? 

Also, you said this is a 3 color transfer, but I see 4 colors. (Red, white, gray, green) Or is the green supposed to be the color of the shirt?


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

chobay said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks nice, very opaque.. Above the H & A in "Healthy", did the ink come up here, or is that an artifact from the photo?
> 
> Also, you said this is a 3 color transfer, but I see 4 colors. (Red, white, gray, green) Or is the green supposed to be the color of the shirt?


 sorry this is in fact a four color. not sure what that is in the pic. I can say during the application none of the 50 or so transfers peeled on the top. it took some time to get the heat right for flashing and curing


----------

